# New Here



## Shkat (Mar 29, 2013)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]I  am new to this forum and I have seen lot of interesting threads here. I  have interest in getting information and sharing my views that's why I  am here and hope you all will appreciate me. But i am not much aware  about its criteria that where to have post thread. So please guide me  where ever i put a mistake and lead me for my better understanding. Hope  we will enjoy to this community and have fun.[/FONT]


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome to MT. Hope you enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome! Do you practice a martial art now?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to MT.  

If you didn't, you might want to read the rules for MT.  But basic common sense applies here.  As to where to post, there is a description for each major area.  If you aren't exactly correct, it will probably be accepted anyway, or moved by a moderator.


----------

